# New monitor is half green/grainy



## Cheddarbob (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought a new monitor yesterday, a XL2420T BenQ. I carefully put the parts together as it said in the manual, however when I turned the power on, my screen was half green and half normal. I thought it was my cables that were not put in tight enough, but they were. Since my former GPU is broken, I use a gtx 8800 and I think that will suffice, or am I wrong? I tried it on my even worse laptop to no avail. My other 19`LG monitor seems to work just fine on both computers, does that mean the monitor is a defect? Cuz I went to hell(long bus ride with a huge box:facepalm getting this monitor, and it would not be fun to do it again.

I have the recommended(native?) resolution and refresh rate 1920x1080 @120, aspect ratio as i should be(16:9), and the colour depth at 32 bit.

As far as my options go; I can bring my screen to a friend and test it on his computer, call the retailer or BenQ. Any suggestions? Bring em' on. 

When new stuff do not work.... :banghead:

Some pictures.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Cheddarbob and welcome to TSF :wave:

As you've tried swapping the monitor out and also tested it on another PC, all with the same results, I'm sorry to say it can only be the monitor itself at fault :sigh:

You could try it on your pal's PC, just for a final confirmation, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Cheddarbob (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, I might just stick around. 

I was prepared for the worst, just needed confirmation from someone who is a tad more experienced than me. Thanks anyway, I will be phoning up my retailer soon.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It might be worth asking if they can collect, as it's such a hassle to return it :wink:


----------



## Cheddarbob (Apr 28, 2012)

Wierdest thing ever, the green stuff is gone and I barely noticed it. This is odd, I wonder why it suddenly disappeared. Better call my retailer again


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you do anything to it i.e. twiddle the controls, move it, throw a shoe at it, thump it?


----------



## Cheddarbob (Apr 28, 2012)

Unfortunately the same green stuff has reappeared. I did not do anything other than web browsing and listening to music, when it disappeared the first time. And I have come too the conclusion that it is most definitly something wrong with the monitor, because the only thing that I did before it went greenish again was turning it off during my sleep.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, time to phone the retailer again :wink:


----------

